# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Qu'est ce que IIS ?

## koKoTis

Bonjour, IIS c'est bien un environement PHP et Mysql ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

... je t'ai pas dj dit de chercher sur google? c'est marqu partout, c'est un serveur web, ca sert  afficher des sites web.

maintenant, il est deconseill d'utiliser PHP+IIS, on utilise plutot apache avec php. mais pour ASP, ASP.NET, ou de simples pages (X)HTML, IIS est tout  fait conseill.

----------


## koKoTis

Merci pour ses renseignements  :;):

----------


## ..::snake::..

ou , un server web .
Mais une question : ce que je ne comprend pas , c'est que lorsque en install IIS sur la machien et en la configure en pourrai dmarer notre site depuis une adresse ip de la machine en ouvrant le port 80 .

Et quoi pour le domaine name ?

Pour faire comme , des .com , .fr , .de ........

Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

j'ai rien compris  ton texte  ::): 

1- le port 80 est tjs ouvert par dfaut puisqu'il sert principalement au protocol HTTP qui est inofensif

2- 


> dmarer notre site depuis une adresse ip de la machine


 ta machine a normalement UNE adresse IP mais ca change rien, ca arrive au meme endroit au final. Tu installes IIS, si quelqu'un tape http://ip_de_ton_pc
il tombera sur le site web de IIS

3- ensuite le domaine, ca se fait  l'exterieur, c'est la liaison entre ip et nom de domaine. Si tu dis au DNS toto.com = ip du pc, on pourra alors tape http://toto.com
le domaine sert  ne pas apprendre par coeur les ip  ::):

----------


## ..::snake::..

> 3- ensuite le domaine, ca se fait  l'exterieur, c'est la liaison entre ip et nom de domaine. Si tu dis au DNS toto.com = ip du pc, on pourra alors tape http://toto.com
> le domaine sert  ne pas apprendre par coeur les ip



C'est cela que je ne comprend pas !


Comment dire au DNS que :
Example :
mon ip : 55.58.57.15 ===> www.monsite.com
Et biensure ou configurer cela ?


Sinon des foi en trouve un server avec une seul ip et qui contient plusieur site.

Comment ca se fait ?

----------


## roro06

Bonjour

pour faire la corrlation entre www.toto.com et ton adresse ip, ca se configure auprs du registrar chez qui tu as dpos ton nom de domaine toto.com

rem : apres config, prevoir entre 24 et 48 h de dlais de propag.

pour configurer plusieurs sites sur IIS avec la mme IP (ce qui n'est pas une obligation, tu peux lui donner plusieurs IP), il faut configurer les entte http dans la console d'administration de IIS pour chaque site

----------


## ..::snake::..

bonjour 



> pour faire la corrlation entre www.toto.com et ton adresse ip, ca se configure auprs du registrar chez qui tu as dpos ton nom de domaine toto.com


ici chez par example chez qui en enregistre notre nom de domaine ?
est ce que vous pouvez donnez plus d'information concernant cela ?




> pour configurer plusieurs sites sur IIS avec la mme IP (ce qui n'est pas une obligation, tu peux lui donner plusieurs IP), il faut configurer les entte http dans la console d'administration de IIS pour chaque site



Merci pour cela , j'ai compris !!!

----------

